# Whats your favourite TV Show/Movie?



## Mashka (Feb 19, 2009)

Family Guy/Snatch/V For Vendetta/Mr.Brooks/Me, Myself, and Irene (oh, if only mental disorders were that glamorous...)


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 19, 2009)

All time favorite movies:  Shawshank Redemption, Jacob's ladder...(it may also be just a thing for Tim Robbins / Morgan Freeman :blush: )

Shows:  Law & Order, 48 hours, the Adventures of old Christine, (any show about forensics /mystery)...


----------



## boi (Feb 19, 2009)

movie - the usual suspects

tv - Dexter:dimples:


----------



## Lana (Feb 19, 2009)

i love movies   Some of my faves are "The world according to Garp", "Good Will Hunting", "5th element", and so on...too many to list

TV shows: Criminal minds, House, CSI (all of them), Law & Order

...and yes...I watch American Idol, Canadian Idol, So you think you can dance (US and Canadian)...oh..and Hell's Kitchen


----------



## Halo (Feb 19, 2009)

Movies - Grease, Step Up 1 & 2, Save the Last Dance, Bring It On (all 4), You've Been Served, Lean on Me and Miss Congeniality 1 & 2, Legally Blonde 1 & 2, Thirteen and Stick It.

TV - King of Queens (own seasons 1-3), Law and Order SVU, Without a Trace, Cold Case, CSI Miami, Intervention, Survivor, Amazing Race, Dancing with the Stars and Big Brother


----------



## Mari (Feb 20, 2009)

I do not watch TV and there are so many good movies but just off the top of my head I like Cool Runnings, Dirty Dancing, Leaving Normal, and Forrest Gump.



> (it may also be just a thing for Tim Robbins / Morgan Freeman  )


 I am with you there Jazzey - on the beach with the boat. :zzz: Mari


----------



## Jackie (Feb 20, 2009)

I love musicals: West Side Story, A Star is Born, Rocky Horror, Grease,Velvet Goldmine,Cabaret, My Fair Lady, Sound Of Music, Oh What a Lovely War, Catch us if you can, Liztomania, Quadrophrenia. I just love the Idea of suddenly bursting into song to express how you feel. I also like all of The Beatles films.  Music Makes a movie and catches the emotion and expresses it in a way words can't in my view!

TV: I like 24, Dexter is good, Sopranos, Grand Designs, Horizon, Relocation, Relocation, Shameless (Because its set where I Live!) and theres many more!


----------



## Retired (Feb 20, 2009)

My favorite movies, that I will watch anytime I know they're being telecast are Tootsie, Heaven Can Wait, and The Sunshine Boys.

Like others I have enjoyed Law and Order, but find their stories are becoming a bit wierd in the last year or so.   I stopped watching their SVU version because I found most episodes unnecessarily explicit for the sake of titillation.  As for the Criminal Intent version, it too became like a cartoon or caricature.

Remember the cop program that lasted only a year about the blind detective?  Unlikely scenario, but good story lines.


Classic TV shows: Honeymooners, Mash and any Newhart program...I'll watch reruns of those anytime..Oh yes...original Rocky and Bullwinkle too!


----------



## white page (Feb 20, 2009)

movies . I could watch Billy Eliot every night . the best film of self realisation ever made .


----------



## amastie (Feb 21, 2009)

Agree with a lot of others mentioned.  I watch re-runs of "Law and Order" but not the SVU or "Criminal Intent" ones.  Particularly like Sam Waterston.  Also like the English law series "Judge John Deed" but again it could be more to do with the lead actor.  In another thread, it is asked what music do we like when we are down.  A film that I watch religiously when I feel most down is a very old one called "Farmer's Daughter" with Loretta Young.  That, and the film of Jane Austen's "Persuasion" made about 1997 (made in England starring Amanda Root and Ciarin Hinds) are among my all-time favourites.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 21, 2009)

Just watched Miracle at St. Anna.  I had heard a lot of wonderful things about this movie.  I won't lie, it's a little violent.  But, if you liked Jacob's ladder or A Bridge too far, I'm guessing you'll enjoy this flick too...


----------



## amastie (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't watch anything violent at all, even if it is a good movie, but,  for a comedy, I watched Nanny McFee for the first time the other day and loved it.


----------



## Mashka (Feb 21, 2009)

Law and Order for me got too descriptive for the sake of people being addicted to sick stories. I don't believe that order exists anyway....or justice for that matter.


----------



## amastie (Feb 22, 2009)

Having said that I can't watch violence, I can watch episodes of Law and Order and certain other such programs.  It's totally escapist to me.  I watch mainly when I like certain characters.   I particularly like Same Waterston


----------

